# Seiko 6117-6419 Navigator Timer



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got myself one


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah-ha Sushi!









Looks great Paul...Love the band.









Does the crown at '4' also move the internal bezel?

Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sushi it is









Yep, moves inner bezel...too easily in my opinion...can easily jog it.









Shows 13:00 EST (GMT-5:00)...where my boss is located







. Anyone else have a boss 3000 miles away?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fish is cool, nice watch Paul.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Paul ... its one of my favourite Seikos. I think Roy still has some Navigators and World Timers hidden away on his site (under Seiko "others") if anybody else is interested


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Anyone else have a boss 3000 miles away?


 Not that lucky.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Anyone else have a boss 3000 miles away?


 My former boss is no longer that, he's gone (for now, so he thinks














).

Many is the time I wished him much further (deeper) away than mere miles.
















I think time would have no meaning in the place I wished him.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Anyone else have a boss 3000 miles away?


Mines often on a different planet!, God bless her


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Dont have a Boss at the moment, had to throw the towel in,they could not understand why i was shouting, had no trouble with one woman boss,but it was a waste of time when i had to put up with TWO of them, cheers fred.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Got myself one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a big Seiko fan by any means but I like that model Hawky.

Do the GMT hands have a kink in them?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

neil said:


> I'm not a big Seiko fan by any means but I like that model Hawky.
> 
> Do the GMT hands have a kink in them?


 Neil they are my favourite Seikos ... and yes the GMT hand does have a kink so it can clear the lume ... bit of Japanese lateral thinking









Both the Navigator and its cousin the World Time are really nice watches and also look great on NATO straps


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Both the Navigator and its cousin the World Time are really nice watches


 Can certainly agree with that John.









The other thing about these two is that the overall thickness is not too great and the case profile blends into my wrist much better that many other Seikos I have. As a result, they are much easier to wear than any 6138/6139 chrono I have.









Yes, I have the brown and blue bullheads, but when am I going to wear them? I'll need to pump iron first







and eat some spinach









On the down side, make sure you get one where the inner hidden plastic toothed ring is intact. This is not the same as the visible rotating ring on the World Time; it's another ring underneath that one.

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> blue bullheads, but when am I going to wear them


Sound like we need to talk Paul!!
















Jason


----------

